# Super Mario 64: Last Impact - Huge ROM Hack



## pokemonster (Oct 3, 2016)

nice


----------



## cvskid (Oct 3, 2016)

Anyone know if this works on real hardware using an everdrive 64?


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 3, 2016)

imma ride me a yoshi


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Oct 3, 2016)

This looks amazing!!!


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow... I have no words...
Incredible work!! Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2016)

days till this get's a DMCA: probably within a week...


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

That video contains the rom in .z64 format. Just letting you know. (it has regular and widescreen)


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2016)

This is beautiful!


----------



## cearp (Oct 3, 2016)

12 powerups? that is crazy, wow. and 4000 hours, which is a bit less than half a year... ouch


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 3, 2016)

Has anyone tried to inject this in an n64 VC game and create a .wad to be installed on our Wii/vWii?  I'm sure it works well enough in Wii64, but injects tend to run much smoother overall.  I'm at work for another 6 hours, so if no one has tried it by the time that I get home, I'll take a stab at it.


----------



## Burlsol (Oct 3, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Anyone know if this works on real hardware using an everdrive 64?


Given the number of new models and similar that seems to be present from the video, I would doubt it. As is, SM64 was already pretty taxing on the hardware capabilities of the system. It is unlikely that they added in optimizations that could account for higher polygon allowances in the effort of making this hack.

At any rate, better grab this quick before it gets DMCA'ed.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Has anyone tried to inject this in an n64 VC game and create a .wad to be installed on our Wii/vWii?  I'm sure it works well enough in Wii64, but injects tend to run much smoother overall.  I'm at work for another 6 hours, so if no one has tried it by the time that I get home, I'll take a stab at it.


Not sure but why not inject into wii u vc?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Not sure but why not inject into wii u vc?


Does it even support .z64?


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Does it even support .z64?


According to the compatibility list for injection someone has injected a romhack of mario 64 and if i remember correctly all romhacks are .z64 format.


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 3, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Not sure but why not inject into wii u vc?



Cuz I have both a Wii and a vWii.  Wii U should obviously work, but I'm more curious and will have more use for a Wii version.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Cuz I have both a Wii and a vWii.  Wii U should obviously work, but I'm more curious and will have more use for a Wii version.


But but Pro Controller U is ten times better then classic controller


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 3, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> But but Pro Controller U is ten times better then classic controller



Dude, what are you not getting?  I have two systems in different rooms attached to different TVs, I'd like to be able to play it on both systems.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> Dude, what are you not getting?  I have two system in different rooms attached to different TVs, I'd like to be able to play it on both systems.


Oh ok.


----------



## rad3ds (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm impressed!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> days till this get's a DMCA: probably within a week...



So? All the more reason for people to download this now, even if it does, people will have copies to upload and re-upload, they can't permanently remove this from the internet.


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 3, 2016)

Should probably download this before it gets taken down.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> days till this get's a DMCA: probably within a week...


It's a ROM Hack. A DMCA notice and takedown is HIGHLY UNLIKELY.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 3, 2016)

Memoir said:


> It's a ROM Hack. A DMCA notice and takedown is HIGHLY UNLIKELY.


I'll remember that statement when it happens hahaha.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 3, 2016)

deleted.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 3, 2016)

Deleted.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2016)

gamefan5 said:


> I'll remember that statement when it happens hahaha.



Three times over, eh?


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 3, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Three times over, eh?


Yes, because obviously I wanted to triple-post.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 3, 2016)

Impressive.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2016)

how do you use this does it work in vwii?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> It's a ROM Hack. A DMCA notice and takedown is HIGHLY UNLIKELY.


i dunno nintendo has been a bit of a bitch lately and is taken down anything that threatens them. and mario 64 IS in their VC


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 3, 2016)

This looks amazing!


----------



## petethepug (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks rad man . 
I'm tempted to try it but I don't want to spend $60 - $100 USD on a copy of the game, or use piracy methods.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Looks rad man .
> I'm tempted to try it but I don't want to spend $60 - $100 USD on a copy of the game, or use piracy methods.


You just download the link in the description. No need to buy the game.


----------



## TarkinMX (Oct 3, 2016)

Burlsol said:


> Given the number of new models and similar that seems to be present from the video, I would doubt it. As is, SM64 was already pretty taxing on the hardware capabilities of the system. It is unlikely that they added in optimizations that could account for higher polygon allowances in the effort of making this hack.
> 
> At any rate, better grab this quick before it gets DMCA'ed.



Huh.... Never knew SM64 was taxing on the system, iirc it doesn't even need the 4mb expansion and played just fine in wii64. Games like donkey kong, majora's mask and conker's bad furday on the other hand are a completely different story.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> how do you use this does it work in vwii?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



They've taken down fan games in the past, too. This is a ROM hack. AFAIK, they've yet to have taken down any to date.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 3, 2016)

And because nintendo has been full on cancerous in its attitude toward romhacks and fan games, watch this guy's home get swatted and his family shot and killed because nintendo of Japan still thinks it's 1985 and the internet doesn't exist to blow this up to everyone.

Or simply cease and desist, have him arrested and seize their home and everything in it for "damages".


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 3, 2016)

hmmmmmmmmm :/


----------



## leon315 (Oct 3, 2016)

Amazing! Is this only for the original N64's rom, or is this also available for nds' s too?


----------



## leon315 (Oct 3, 2016)

Amazing! Is this only for the original N64's rom, or is this also available for nds' s too?


----------



## xtheman (Oct 3, 2016)

leon315 said:


> Amazing! Is this only for the original N64's rom, or is this also available for nds' s too?


It can only be played on a n64 emulator and maybe an n64. The n64 version and the 64 ds are 2 totally different things


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2016)

Burlsol said:


> Given the number of new models and similar that seems to be present from the video, I would doubt it. As is, SM64 was already pretty taxing on the hardware capabilities of the system. It is unlikely that they added in optimizations that could account for higher polygon allowances in the effort of making this hack.
> 
> At any rate, better grab this quick before it gets DMCA'ed.



How was SM64 taxing on the N64, as far as I know, Wave Race 64 used 80% of the hardware last I heard. Now I can see games from Factor 5 and Rare that use custom microcode.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 3, 2016)

That's freakin' awesome! I'm mighty impressed especially the time and dedication it took. I'm judging only at the gameplay shown. 
When did this project started?


----------



## Raylight (Oct 3, 2016)

well it wont work on pj64 2.3 guess im using 1.6


----------



## Xabring (Oct 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> This is beautiful!


Agreed.


Well, it's definetivelly a new Mario Adventure by any means. Let's give it a try!

Also, Can Finally Ride yoshi!


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 3, 2016)

Great ROM hack.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 3, 2016)

looks awesome! I want to try


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2016)

*Wii U VC compatibility:*

The title loads, the Last Impact logo fades in, fades out, then the console freezes. :|



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Sliter (Oct 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *Wii U VC compatibility:*
> 
> The title loads, the Last Impact logo fades in, fades out, then the console freezes. :|


oh :x what about wii64?


----------



## Raylight (Oct 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *Wii U VC compatibility:*
> 
> The title loads, the Last Impact logo fades in, fades out, then the console freezes. :|


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge


----------



## 8BitWonder (Oct 3, 2016)

inb4 dmca

But on a more serious note; This looks amazing and I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *Wii U VC compatibility:*
> 
> The title loads, the Last Impact logo fades in, fades out, then the console freezes. :|


Updated this with a video if anyone's curious.


----------



## Arras (Oct 3, 2016)

8BitWonder said:


> inb4 dmca
> 
> But on a more serious note; This looks amazing and I can't wait to try it out.


Romhacks (normally) are distributed as patches and don't contain Nintendo copyrighted content by themselves, unlike fangames, so usually they don't get copyright takedown notices.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2016)

Arras said:


> Romhacks (normally) are distributed as patches and don't contain Nintendo copyrighted content by themselves, unlike fangames, so usually they don't get copyright takedown notices.


But this is distributed as a pair of z64 files. 
(One normal and one with a widescreen hack.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I want to play this so much, but not on a PC. 

How's the N64 emulation on the (v)Wii?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2016)

In before Nintendo's lawyers.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 3, 2016)

Download it before it gets taken down guys and gals


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 3, 2016)

What Super Mario 64 DS should've been.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 3, 2016)

Incredible!

Perhaps we need to play about with configs to get this running?

@VinsCool ?

There must be rhyme and reason to each 64 VC ini, it's just applying the correct patterns to get results (or knowing asm and were to poke I guess)


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Incredible!
> 
> Perhaps we need to play about with configs to get this running?
> 
> ...


Actually, I never touched the configs. BRB!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Doubled the RAM size, same results. :-/


----------



## DeslotlCL (Oct 3, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> What Super Mario 64 DS should've been.


Cough coughstar road ds, another super mario 3d and sunshine 64 dscough cough


----------



## x65943 (Oct 3, 2016)

Raylight said:


> well it wont work on pj64 2.3 guess im using 1.6



It works on the latest PJ64. Just set ram to 8mb.


----------



## laudern (Oct 3, 2016)

I hope this works on everdrive 64. It will be like finally getting mario 128!!!


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 3, 2016)

laudern said:


> I hope this works on everdrive 64. It will be like finally getting mario 128!!!


Be sure you have a Memory Pak.
It'll *maybe* work then.


----------



## laudern (Oct 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Be sure you have a Memory Pak.
> It'll *maybe* work then.



I've got one. I'm on holidays now but when I get home I'll report back if no one else has!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

Dang, this is just awesome! Can't wait to play this 
Many thanks to the developers most important of all!


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 3, 2016)

WUT!? Awesome. can't wait for it to be released!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

samcambolt270 said:


> WUT!? Awesome. can't wait for it to be released!


It *IS* released!


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 3, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It *IS* released!


Where!? i can't find the link...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

samcambolt270 said:


> Where!? i can't find the link...


Description.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 3, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Description.


OH! of the video. i see. i thought it would be on the post. thanks.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

samcambolt270 said:


> OH! of the video. i see. i thought it would be on the post. thanks.


No problem


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 3, 2016)

man i want this ! but i didn't see a link am i too late?


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 3, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> i dunno nintendo has been a bit of a bitch lately and is taken down anything that threatens them. and mario 64 IS in their VC



In recent years there have been 2 other impressive Mario 64 Hacks (though not as impressive as this, admittedly), but neither of those have been DMCA'd.  However, it does seem like Nintendo has been on top of that stuff much more this year, so who knows.  (By the way those 2 hacks are Star Road and Super Mario 64: The Missing Stars)


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 3, 2016)

SuperDan said:


> man i want this ! but i didn't see a link am i too late?


if you read up just a little, youd see its in the video description. i had the same issue though.


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 3, 2016)

There is close to no chance of this working on real hardware. I have an ED64 and it doesn't play massively expanded rom hacks.

The best chance is Wii U VC inject imho.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

SuperDan said:


> man i want this ! but i didn't see a link am i too late?


Link in *YOUTUBE VIDEO* description.


----------



## Raylight (Oct 3, 2016)

laudern said:


> I hope this works on everdrive 64. It will be like finally getting mario 128!!!


yea i got it it runs flawless except when marios on an acid trip unless the geometry glitches are intentional


----------



## duffmmann (Oct 3, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> There is close to no chance of this working on real hardware. I have an ED64 and it doesn't play massively expanded rom hacks.
> 
> The best chance is Wii U VC inject imho.



I'm hoping maybe Wii64/Not64 can play it, as it could play the impressive Star Road and Missing Stars rom hacks.  Though even though those games were modded like crazy, you can tell that there is far more going on here than in either of those hacks, so it does make it less likely, but I'm not gonna say it can't until I give it a try after work haha.


----------



## matthi321 (Oct 3, 2016)

its laggin and frezzes when try to enter green pibe using not64


----------



## samcambolt270 (Oct 3, 2016)

DELETED (nevermind)


----------



## Drejjmit (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks like this if you try to run it on Everdrive 64. And yes i have the memory expansion.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 3, 2016)

inb4 Nintendo copyright strike


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 3, 2016)

Tomorrow I will have time to test on my recal box. Hope it works!

Edit: this hack is not even mentioned in the everdrive forums recently..... So.....


----------



## Raylight (Oct 3, 2016)

SPOILER ALERT COURSE 5 ABANDONED OUTPOST IS ACTUALLY SA2 METEOR HERD


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 3, 2016)

Drejjmit said:


> Looks like this if you try to run it on Everdrive 64. And yes i have the memory expansion.



Have you tried Kyle's Mario 64 ED patcher? http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=1253.0


----------



## Plstic (Oct 3, 2016)

If this lad used PJ 1.6 to make it,  it's probably never going to work on real hardware.


----------



## Plstic (Oct 3, 2016)

double post


----------



## Axido (Oct 3, 2016)

This hack is very much appreciated. Don't quite like that the grass isn't as bright and colorful as in the original game (and some other areas also lack the colorfulness of a real Mario title), but the gameplay is really nice and some sections are very cool. I literally found myself ground pounding into a children's room full of Nintendo merchandise to suddenly play a game of "the floor is lava".


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 4, 2016)

OMFG!!!! Please tell me this is playable on Wii64! I am very impressed!


----------



## DDTarZan (Oct 4, 2016)

Love when complete ROM hacks fly in out of nowhere. If they didn't take down SM Star Road, I don't think this will be taken down anytime soon.


----------



## Drak0rex (Oct 4, 2016)

I half ass slapped together a cover if anyone needs it.


----------



## Kourin (Oct 4, 2016)

Drak0rex said:


> I half ass slapped together a cover if anyone needs it.


It's Last Impact, not Final Impact-


----------



## Drak0rex (Oct 4, 2016)

Kourin said:


> It's Last Impact, not Final Impact-


Dunno what you're talkin about


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> how do you use this does it work in vwii?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



As crappy as their N64 emulation is.



Raylight said:


> well it wont work on pj64 2.3 guess im using 1.6



Same here, can't use the bloody ROM hack as it crashes anything newer than 1.6, nice going ROM hackers.


----------



## Floppy Fork (Oct 4, 2016)

You know what else makes a impact......



A meteor.


----------



## Floppy Fork (Oct 4, 2016)

You know what else makes a impact......



A meteor.


----------



## VatoLoco (Oct 4, 2016)

Sweet. Gonna grab this and test 'er  out on me shieldtv with mupen64fz.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 4, 2016)

How does it compare to Super Mario Star Road?


----------



## Plstic (Oct 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> As crappy as their N64 emulation is.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, can't use the bloody ROM hack as it crashes anything newer than 1.6, nice going ROM hackers.


You'll have to use the glide64 plugin and not the GLide64 plugin.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> As crappy as their N64 emulation is.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, can't use the bloody ROM hack as it crashes anything newer than 1.6, nice going ROM hackers.



It worked fine for me on PJ64 2.3. I set memory size to 8mb and counter factor to 1. I have like ~15 stars with no issues.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 4, 2016)

Tried it on Not64. Looks beautiful but runs a bit slow. My wife is pushing to play more of this. Hopefully we can find the right Not/Wii 64 settings or a good Android emulator that can play this.


----------



## eduall (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks to the creator... a good game need more mods!


----------



## Drak0rex (Oct 4, 2016)

Has anyone tried injecting this on WiiU VC? Not64 runs painfully slow.


----------



## cvskid (Oct 4, 2016)

x65943 said:


> It worked fine for me on PJ64 2.3. I set memory size to 8mb and counter factor to 1. I have like ~15 stars with no issues.


This worked for me on project 64 2.1. Couldn't find project 64 2.3.


----------



## Axido (Oct 4, 2016)

It works on PJ64 2.3, you just need to follow the tutorial (linked in the readme file; the settings will look different, but those mentioned will still be somewhere to be found) or you'll get a black screen.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 4, 2016)

This is nice, one of the significant rom hacks released after Skillux's version.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 4, 2016)

cvskid said:


> This worked for me on project 64 2.1. Couldn't find project 64 2.3.



If you google Project64 the first result is the official website, which has binaries up to 2.3. 

http://www.pj64-emu.com/downloads/project64/binaries/


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2016)

x65943 said:


> It worked fine for me on PJ64 2.3. I set memory size to 8mb and counter factor to 1. I have like ~15 stars with no issues.



Hmm I must've missed that somehow.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> Tried it on Not64. Looks beautiful but runs a bit slow. My wife is pushing to play more of this. Hopefully we can find the right Not/Wii 64 settings or a good Android emulator that can play this.


should have known it wouldn't run fast on the shitty wii/u


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> should have known it wouldn't run fast on the shitty wii/u



Wii64/Not64 are *Wii *applications, _*not *_Wii U, big difference. If there is an emulator for Wii U, it would be a different story.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 4, 2016)

and they run in vwii on the wiiu and are still slow. and even if there was a wiiu version it will still be shit cos the wiiu can't handle anything it just an upgraded wii with a gimmicky tablet


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 4, 2016)

Tried it out, it was pretty cool! But on Not64 it froze when I want down a pipe, and there was some lag. Would be nice to see some sort of fix, but I doubt it.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *Wii U VC compatibility:*
> 
> The title loads, the Last Impact logo fades in, fades out, then the console freezes. :|
> 
> ...



What was your config file? because I never got to the logo :/
I tried some stuff, but never reached this point so far, lol


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 4, 2016)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Tried it out, it was pretty cool! But on Not64 it froze when I want down a pipe, and there was some lag. Would be nice to see some sort of fix, but I doubt it.



Yeah. same thing happened. Star Road is slow but playable. The Multiplayer rom only slows when the players are too far from each other. Last Impact is fast at file select, laggy in the central hub and just freezes at the pipe. BTW is this a totally different game from Star Road? Are the two rom hacks sharing some of the same levels?


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 4, 2016)

Not working on my Everdrive: V2, latest OS 2.12, NTSC (U) machine. I can see the game running but its a garbled mess, looks like a resolution issue.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 4, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> and they run in vwii on the wiiu and are still slow. and even if there was a wiiu version it will still be shit cos the wiiu can't handle anything it just an upgraded wii with a gimmicky tablet


Whatever you say dude 

Doesn't work on Everdrive either, so...


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> What was your config file? because I never got to the logo :/
> I tried some stuff, but never reached this point so far, lol


It was the default SM64 config file. I tried to add in the RAM Size setting from F-Zero, but it didn't work.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 4, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> and they run in vwii on the wiiu and are still slow. and even if there was a wiiu version it will still be shit cos the wiiu can't handle anything it just an upgraded wii with a gimmicky tablet



Y'know? I see and hear some pretty stupid things all day, everyday. I honestly never think I'd come on here and see a post that tops that idiocy.. Until this...


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 4, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> It was the default SM64 config file. I tried to add in the RAM Size setting from F-Zero, but it didn't work.



Is the ram size setting in F-Zero the same for PD/DK64 etc? I'm not near my PC right now, but I imagine it's just a 4/8 or 0/1 value though....


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 4, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say dude
> 
> Doesn't work on Everdrive either, so...


I find it funny. DS games run in fullspeed


smileyhead said:


> It was the default SM64 config file. I tried to add in the RAM Size setting from F-Zero, but it didn't work.


weird, I still get a black screen with the SM64 config. what was your base game? I tried to run it over Yoshi's Story in Loadiine.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 4, 2016)

KiiWii said:


> Is the ram size setting in F-Zero the same for PD/DK64 etc? I'm not near my PC right now, but I imagine it's just a 4/8 or 0/1 value though....


It's a 0x400000 value. I tried to change it to 0x800000


VinsCool said:


> I find it funny. DS games run in fullspeed
> 
> weird, I still get a black screen with the SM64 config. what was your base game? I tried to run it over Yoshi's Story in Loadiine.


My base game was Super Mario 64.


----------



## Count Duckula (Oct 4, 2016)

zfreeman said:


> Have you tried Kyle's Mario 64 ED patcher? http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=1253.0



Tested on my 64drive and PAL N64 with expansion pak. NTSC games run fine on this TV from 64 and other consoles.

Unpatched:
The initial title screen loads correctly if I force PAL, but then black screen after that, no sound.
If I force NTSC or leave it on auto then I get the a garbled image similar to the one Drejjmit posted on an everdrive64, even on the title screen.

Patched:
Default (auto) or force NTSC, its garbled (looks like video timing), but less so and there is sound
Force PAL: it runs! I can see mario/the initial room in the castle and run around, but its glitchy in both sound and video. When you enter a world the graphics become a complete mess, it runs super slow then locks up (just after you take control of mario in the first world).

Potato video:


As others have said, sadly looks like this was designed around a specific, inaccurate version of PJ64.
Oh well, I'll give it a play on PC


----------



## Bryon15 (Oct 4, 2016)

Currently the download link isn't working. Can someone upload their's to MEGA and pm me a link please.


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 4, 2016)

Bryon15 said:


> Currently the download link isn't working. Can someone upload their's to MEGA and pm me a link please.



It's in _that video description._
Search for 'SM64: Last Impact Release & Download'


----------



## omega59 (Oct 4, 2016)

The one thing i hate about this game is the camera, what a shit experience, even on the original!

I already uninstalled and deleted this. THanks!


----------



## petethepug (Oct 4, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> You just download the link in the description. No need to buy the game.


My bad, I thought it was a complete add on from the original game (It required the original game files/game in order to work.)

Thanks for the heads up dude


----------



## nasune (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, I just beat it (100%) and, while it's definitely a lot of fun, it does have some issues. The main problems are the camera, and invisible walls (there can be a lot of them). In addition, the power ups feel like one off gimmicks for the most part. Apart from the fireflower you use the powerups in one level at the most, and sometimes even only once.
Still it's large (took me a little over 9 hours), has a lot of fun levels (although some are clearly inspired by other games), and the bosses are different every time (instead of fighting Bowser three times).
As far as Mario 64 hacks go, I'd rate this second only to Star Road, and that's mainly because that one feels more polished and is 'purer' as far as just platforming goes.


----------



## PewnyPL (Oct 4, 2016)

Burlsol said:


> It is unlikely that they added in optimizations that could account for higher polygon allowances in the effort of making this hack.


Actually, Kaze did, surprisingly enough. During the development he posted a few progress videos, one showing the colision detection made by Nintendo, which with all the modded stuff was really, REALLY slow, and then compared it to his rework of it (using assembly) that gave it a major speedup.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Oct 4, 2016)

I....Haven't words for this project...


----------



## Hiccup (Oct 4, 2016)

So to confirm; does this work well on any Nintendo consoles at the moment? I wonder if it works well on Raspberry Pis (Original/2/Mini).


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 4, 2016)

Funny how it was made by Kaze Emanuar. The same guy who made so many people cry in pain and rage. Good job! I'll give it a go later!


----------



## petethepug (Oct 4, 2016)

SkittleDash said:


> Funny how it was made by Kaze Emanuar. The same guy who made so many people cry in pain and rage. Good job! I'll give it a go later!


What did he do exactly that made people so... Ticked off?


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 4, 2016)

petethepug said:


> What did he do exactly that made people so... Ticked off?



You haven't heard of Mario 64 Chaos Edition? lol


----------



## petethepug (Oct 4, 2016)

SkittleDash said:


> You haven't heard of Mario 64 Chaos Edition? lol


Yeah I know what Mario 64 Chaos Edition is, I just don't know the guy/user so that's why I asked .

So he made all the chaos stuff basically?


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 4, 2016)

petethepug said:


> Yeah I know what Mario 64 Chaos Edition is, I just don't know the guy/user so that's why I asked .
> 
> So he made all the chaos stuff basically?



Yup.

All I know is he did Mario 64 Chaos and Ocarina of Time Chaos. I don't know if he did anything else chaos related.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 4, 2016)

Been hitting a LOT of invisible walls. Im digging the zelda music in some areas though. Ha.


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 4, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Been hitting a LOT of invisible walls. Im digging the zelda music in some areas though. Ha.



The camera angles are frustrating though. It's in love with the ground. lol


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 4, 2016)

ninty just hire this guy


----------



## Johnny2071 (Oct 5, 2016)

Help! I'm having issues with mine on the Wii64.

Aside from being sluggishly slow. Anytime I try to enter the pipe (the one in the middle of the Easter Island heads) in the overworld, the game freezes on me.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2016)

Johnny2071 said:


> Help! I'm having issues with mine on the Wii64.
> 
> Aside from being sluggishly slow. Anytime I try to enter the pipe (the one in the middle of the Easter Island heads) in the overworld, the game freezes on me.


it's a known issue, and we have no idea of why it does that.


----------



## Brawl345 (Oct 5, 2016)

Great work and I wouldn't be able to do it better myself, but I have to say that the models and everything don't look good. Heck, even Yoshi is sliding on the ground. Just look at the level with the clouds or the tree in the level with the bee costume... it looks like it was thrown together in a few hours. :/ Also it seems to be very buggy as people mentioned. This hack needs a lot more polishing imho.


----------



## erfg12 (Oct 5, 2016)

Not Everdrive compatible?! http://sm64hacks.com/hack.php?id=59


----------



## LoganK93 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm losing g my mind. I have 129 stars and am only miswing one of the secret stars but I've been everywhere I can think. Help?


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 5, 2016)

LoganK93 said:


> I'm losing g my mind. I have 129 stars and am only miswing one of the secret stars but I've been everywhere I can think. Help?


I think there was a page somewhere on the web that said where all the stars were, but don't quote me on that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> it's a known issue, and we have no idea of why it does that.


No idea? Why is the problem so frequent, yet nobody knows what causes it? Could it be something with the ram?


----------



## LoganK93 (Oct 5, 2016)

LukeHasAWii said:


> I think there was a page somewhere on the web that said where all the stars were, but don't quote me on that.


I found it in the first bowser level. Like 2 minutes after posting lol


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 5, 2016)

erfg12 said:


> Not Everdrive compatible?! http://sm64hacks.com/hack.php?id=59


Yeah. It's not. It just doesn't work.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 5, 2016)

I managed to get stuck and I can't get out


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 5, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> I managed to get stuck and I can't get out


Lol


----------



## maravig (Oct 6, 2016)

chavosaur said:


> ​
> A new ROM hack almost 4,000 hours in the making has been created for Super Mario 64. 130 stars, 12 powerups, many new bosses and a large variety of completely new levels! You can visit places like rainbow road and don the famous frog suit on your new little Mario quest!
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Pikasack (Oct 7, 2016)

Has anyone been able to get this working on Android? I have tried Mupen64Plus FZ edition but it isn't working out too well.


----------



## VatoLoco (Oct 8, 2016)

Pikasack said:


> Has anyone been able to get this working on Android? I have tried Mupen64Plus FZ edition but it isn't working out too well.



Dunno if'n its 100% completable err not, but I've gotten as far as the first star on mupen64+fz using  Glide64-accurate plugin, on Shieldtv and my shield  portable.

At the games beginning I've noticed if I jump in the box near Peach or the green tube it causes a freeze.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Oct 8, 2016)

all links dead! is there a link or at least a way to find it?


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Oct 8, 2016)

Retinal_FAILURE said:


> all links dead! is there a link or at least a way to find it?


The file-upload one isn't down. Get that one.


----------



## guedesbrawl (Oct 8, 2016)

Game is good, but i'd rather have the original's camera than what they did... i dunno why people feel the need to change what works.


----------



## Harumyne (Oct 9, 2016)

guedesbrawl said:


> Game is good, but i'd rather have the original's camera than what they did... i dunno why people feel the need to change what works.


SM64's camera was crap mate, I haven't tried what they did to change it but given the fact they made an effort to change it hats off to them.


----------



## mangotaku2016 (Oct 21, 2016)

great rom awesome!! but in level 7 i try to enter to the mine and the games freezes!!! please heeelllppppp!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny2071 (Oct 22, 2016)

So any update on this game's playability on Wii64?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 22, 2016)

forget about trying to play this on wii/vwii it just can't handle it.


----------



## Johnny2071 (Oct 23, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> forget about trying to play this on wii/vwii it just can't handle it.


Then what can? The Everdrive apparently won't work (according to this thread).


----------



## cvskid (Oct 23, 2016)

Johnny2071 said:


> Then what can? The Everdrive apparently won't work (according to this thread).


Emulator is the only option. I wanted to play this on real hardware also but no one likes to make rom hacks/mods that work on real hardware when it comes to n64.


----------



## thekarter104 (Oct 23, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Emulator is the only option. I wanted to play this on real hardware also but no one likes to make rom hacks/mods that work on real hardware when it comes to n64.



Yes, emulator is the only option to play most SM64 ROM Hacks.
All you can do is plug a HDMI cable in and N64 USB Adapter to get a feeling, although maybe a bit.

Most GoldenEye 007 ROM Hacks works on Everdrive though. Those people actually care about the N64 ^^


----------



## Johnny2071 (Oct 23, 2016)

thekarter104 said:


> Yes, emulator is the only option to play most SM64 ROM Hacks.
> All you can do is plug a HDMI cable in and N64 USB Adapter to get a feeling, although maybe a bit.
> 
> Most GoldenEye 007 ROM Hacks works on Everdrive though. Those people actually care about the N64 ^^


Maybe next generation, when someone creates a better N64 emulator that can run on real hardware.

Also PCs are an issue for me because:

1. Half the time, you're using a keyboard to get anything done.
2. PCs can overheat and shut down on you, or viruses can erase your data. Wiis and other systems don't have that issue.

I guess SM64: Last Impact is nothing more than a mere pipe dream for me. At least I was able to play Super Mario Star Road.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 23, 2016)

^
1. every good pc n64 emu now has joystick support
2. get a better pc than and use protection


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 23, 2016)

Johnny2071 said:


> Maybe next generation, when someone creates a better N64 emulator that can run on real hardware.
> 
> Also PCs are an issue for me because:
> 
> ...


The majority of this post has me scratching my head.  What do you mean by an "N64 emulator that can run on real hardware"?  Why does using a PC mean you have to use a keyboard for the games?  What's this about PCs overheating and shutting down on you?  If I were to guess, I'd say you're trying to use a laptop with no peripherals and using that as the standard for playing on a PC.


----------



## Johnny2071 (Oct 24, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> The majority of this post has me scratching my head.  What do you mean by an "N64 emulator that can run on real hardware"?  Why does using a PC mean you have to use a keyboard for the games?  What's this about PCs overheating and shutting down on you?  If I were to guess, I'd say you're trying to use a laptop with no peripherals and using that as the standard for playing on a PC.


By N64 emulator, I meant something better than Wii64. Buy real hardware, I mean that the Wii has the Homebrew Channel, which has a Wii64 application. Maybe a _new_ Homebrew channel on a more powerful system such as the Wii U or Nintendo Switch (they Wii U being more likely, since Nintendo has pretty much abandoned it).

And yes, I _do_ have a laptop, with some virus protection (nothing state of the art), but my computer gets overheated and lags. One of the main reasons I don't keep my life's work (namely game data) exclusively on my hard drive.


----------



## Gow supremo (Nov 12, 2016)

2o years after to original game, release the best hack rom.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jan 31, 2017)

Guys. This got DMCA'd. Fuck you Ninty.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 31, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Guys. This got DMCA'd. Fuck you Ninty.


 when?
I thought they couldn't do it, because its a romhack?


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Jan 31, 2017)

Check the release video, that's somewhere around one week ago...


----------



## Johnny2071 (Jan 31, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> Guys. This got DMCA'd. Fuck you Ninty.


Jokes on them.

I got the latest version that actually plays on my Wii64. It's still quite slow, but I can enter World 2.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 31, 2017)

Johnny2071 said:


> Jokes on them.
> 
> I got the latest version that actually plays on my Wii64. It's still quite slow, but I can enter World 2.


Can you pm me the file? id like to share it.


----------



## thekarter104 (Jan 31, 2017)

I didn't know there was a new version o.o, what are the differences between the old and new?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 31, 2017)

Has anyone tested this on the real Nintendo 64 hardware to see if it works instead of emulation only? I'm usually not one for repros but I'd buy a repro of this!


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 31, 2017)

it ran like crap for the most part.. there is still links on the web if u look


----------



## thekarter104 (Feb 1, 2017)

thekarter104 said:


> I didn't know there was a new version o.o, what are the differences between the old and new?



Most ROM hacksd don't work on N64. I'm sure this ROM hack doesn't either.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 1, 2017)

thekarter104 said:


> Most ROM hacksd don't work on N64. I'm sure this ROM hack doesn't either.


Not even with a Memory Pak?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2017)

Found the latest version as well, and no, don't ask me XD

Edit: Uploaded a backup on an offsite upload service (hint: it isn't filetrip, I'm not that stupid XD) that I also won't mention, encrypted the zip file too


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Feb 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Found the latest version as well, and no, don't ask me XD
> 
> Edit: Uploaded a backup on an offsite upload service (hint: it isn't filetrip, I'm not that stupid XD) that I also won't mention, encrypted the zip file too


Pm?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Pm?



Please use google instead, it's really not hard to find. I won't be providing links, not even in PM.


----------



## MochaMilk (Jul 26, 2017)

xtheman said:


> But but Pro Controller U is ten times better then classic controller


Did the VC Inject ever happen?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jul 26, 2017)

coon-strudel said:


> Did the VC Inject ever happen?


I don't know but I can see the necrobump was injected.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 26, 2017)

Impressive. What if this becomes the next SMSR in SM64 romhack popularity?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 26, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> Impressive. What if this becomes the next SMSR in SM64 romhack popularity?


this is even better than star road, believe


----------



## JellyPerson (Jul 26, 2017)

edit: more research needed


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 26, 2017)

JellyPerson said:


> Sounds awesome. Can't wait til this gets released.


already released last year XD


----------



## tecfreak (Nov 10, 2018)

Does anybody know how to get this up and running with pupen64plus+gliden64 ?
I have patched my SM64 US rom with the latest v1.2 hack/patch but it is constantly crashing on start. Any hints?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2018)

LiveLatios said:


> days till this get's a DMCA: probably within a week...


i have been proven wrong


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2018)

tecfreak said:


> Does anybody know how to get this up and running with pupen64plus+gliden64 ?
> I have patched my SM64 US rom with the latest v1.2 hack/patch but it is constantly crashing on start. Any hints?


Did you set the RAM size to 8MB?


----------



## tecfreak (Nov 10, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Did you set the RAM size to 8MB?


In mupen64plus the MemoryExtension is enabled by default and the emulator only lets you disable it.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2018)

tecfreak said:


> In mupen64plus the MemoryExtension is enabled by default and the emulator only lets you disable it.


I don't know then, sorry man.


----------

